# mount Sno-Way 22 on an 02 Dodge Dakota?



## btully80 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello all,

I just purchased a used Sno-Way 22 for my 2002 Dodge Dakota. When I got home I attemped to order a new mount plate and found out that Sno-Way does not make a mount plate for my truck with this plow. 

I guess that's what I get for assuming and not checking first. Looks like they recommend using the Sno-Way 26 for the Dakota but I think it would be too much plow for my truck.

I have the mount plate for an 05 Ford Explorer. Has anyone successfully fabricated a Sno-way 22 mount plate to work with a Dakota?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Easiest way would be purchase a 99100880 carton, (that's the 26 series vehicle specific mount for your Dakota) and modify the 22 center member you have to fit.

Snoway feels the Dakota is too heavy a truck for the 22 Series and the mass of a loaded Dakota would bend the blade if not used in a judicious manner.


----------

